# Blackfin off Navarre - Fall run I hope...



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost didn't go after the Run for the Reef event and Mark and Dean both ditched splashing the yaks, Mrs said she was going to play Volly ball so I took the opportunity. Glad I did, This beast ate a live cig on a king rig with a 1/4 oz egg in front. Now this was after I went collected two fat triggers a nice king and decent spanish. Cooler was full and out of ice. 










After cleaning them here's the result - not bad for a couple hours this afternoon.... 















Cheers, Stressless


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! How much fuel did you burn?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

About 1000 calories, or 6.5 Fat Tire 12 oz beers..


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet fish Bob!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Stressless, you remain a local legend in these parts. Keep up the good work. It motivates the rest of us!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice! how far out did you have to go?


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Job Bro!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

CBS - He hit in 35' of water.

Drug me out to 68' by the time I got him to gaff.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Way to go*

Nice Fish,,,, thx for the pics:thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and pictures. Those tuna steaks in the plastic storage bags look great. Makes me hungry.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Stressless said:


> CBS - He hit in 35' of water.
> 
> Drug me out to 68' by the time I got him to gaff.


Sounds like a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Sweet glad to see you land him I was wondering when I didn't see you anymore. I was in the olive outback.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice fish man. Congrats!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I was out Sat, Sun, Mon over in Santa Rosa Beach, nothing but Bonito to be had. Acres and acres and acres of Bonito everywhere.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ivarie: Try running a bit larger bait under the Bobo schools - I've picked a nuber up that way -


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish!! What size/type of cooler are you using in your revolution? Trying to find a way to store bigger fish in my revo 13. Also I'm digging your rod holder setup too.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Stressless said:


> Ivarie: Try running a bit larger bait under the Bobo schools - I've picked a nuber up that way -


That sounds like some good info right there. You said that you used live cigs to catch the one you got, how big was the cig and were you under Bobos when you got yours? Or were you just out in open water paddling along? Tuna of any kind is a life time dream fish for me out of my kayak so im really trying to learn how to target them!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

This should help cooler and outriggers - it's the little marine cooler from igloo. goes to 20" on the top. I add a latch.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Stressless said:


> Ivarie: Try running a bit larger bait under the Bobo schools - I've picked a nuber up that way -


That's good info. Bait was easy to get. I had 8-10" hard tails and frisky 8" cigs. The hard tails and Cigs were pulled naked on 1oz lead in addition to being on top, but 1oz lead baits were getting absolutely hammered by kings. By 9am I had gone through 30 live baits and I did that three days in row. One of these damn days I'll run up on some BFTs.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

excellent report and Congratulations on the BlackFin


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew I shuda yaked up. Great job ....again Bob


----------



## zabbu (Jul 9, 2013)

Any guess as to how long these fall Tuna runs last, I was a few miles south west of the Okaloosa island pier last night and tuna were blowing up a grass bed and literally flying out of the water! My heart was pumping but all i had was 2 duster rigs with Live Cigs and Hardtail. I tried casting into them, letting it drop down near them, luck wasnt on my side that day.


----------

